# Bookmarks on beans 14



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

Is there anyway to export or save my browser bookmarks on beans 14?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Assuming you are using the stock browser, use TIBU to backup bookmarks. It's a system app labeled Bookmarks (Stock Browser).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

